# Fog Delivery and Distribution



## MansionHaunter (Sep 20, 2006)

I have a Chauvet Hurricane 1300 that works great. I run it into a chiller and out through a 4 inch ABS pipe down to a french drain pipe that runs from the chiller across the top of the yard.

The trouble I'm having is in getting the fog to spread properly. It usually ends up choking up the entryway and leaving the graveyard untouched.

I was thinking about using an ABS pipe conduit to run the fog into a series of 2 inch outlets across the top of the yard, maybe hiding the pipes behind a series of tombstones or a crypt or something.

Does anyone have any great solutions for getting fog spread around thoroughly?


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

My fog system this year was leaves raked up into a wall all the way around the yard and cemetery fence. Semi-successful. I have plans for a PVC routing system with small rubber hoses to get it out into the middle.Will have to attempt it and see how it works before I post it, though.


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

I used the 4 inch black flexible drain tile you can find at Home depot. At the end of my fog chiller I attached an inline duct fan for 4 inch. So it fit right inside the tube. The drain tile was then capped at the end and I drilled 3/4 inch holes in it ever foot. The fog then shoots out a 15 foot run vs a single opening and distributes fog nicely.


----------



## camsauce (Oct 16, 2009)

I have a similar problem, I just move the perforated pipe in one direction or the other until it distributes closest to what I want. Like you, I've found fog very difficult to move where you want -- it's very organic. The other thing you could try is using a second fogger and pipe it into the pipe from the opposite end to balance things out.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

Fog is very susceptible to wind or even a light breeze, so having a contained area, not only to keep the fog in, but also to keep the breeze out can be a major help.
If you are going to use a piping system, you need to have the vent holes get progressively larger as they get further and further away from the source. As the fog gets further from the source, it loses it's driving force, between that and the back-pressure from the air already inside the pipe, you have to make it's path of escape easier and easier, the larger holes let the displaced air escape more easily.
Adding in a fog chiller into your system also helps the fog stay around longer, by keeping the fog cool, it wants to hug the ground more (hot air rises, who'd a thunk it), making it easier for the fog to remain in your contained area.


----------



## MansionHaunter (Sep 20, 2006)

Thanks for the input everyone.

I also read some threads about different kinds of fog juice and have discovered that there is apparently a big difference in brands and formulas. I'm going to get some of that Froggy Freezin' Fog juice because it sounds like it's the one for the effect I'm after. This last year I grabbed a gallon of whatever rotgut fog juice they had at Spirit. Never again.


----------



## Brandon (Feb 21, 2013)

Do not EVER use the fog that Spirit sells!! You stated it perfectly, it is "cheap rot gut". The only time I would use it is in a cheap POS machine I care nothing about.

As for what you SHOULD use I do not chill my fog so I can not advise you there. I typically use black label fog fluid picked up at my local Guitar Center. It's considerably more expensive at round $30/gallon but is works ALOT better.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Brandon said:


> Do not EVER use the fog that Spirit sells!! You stated it perfectly, it is "cheap rot gut". The only time I would use it is in a cheap POS machine I care nothing about.
> 
> As for what you SHOULD use I do not chill my fog so I can not advise you there. I typically use black label fog fluid picked up at my local Guitar Center. It's considerably more expensive at round $30/gallon but is works ALOT better.


At that price, it would be cheaper to buy Froggy's, which usually runs about $28 shipped to my front door and works 1000% better.


----------

